# How long are yeast packets good for?



## Redskins

I ordered a 10 pack of Lalvin Dried Wine Yeast EC 1118 since it was so cheap. How long will these packs last for and i planned to keep them in a drawer that will be room temp about 70 degrees.

Thanks


----------



## dralarms

They have an expiration date on them, but I keep mine in the fridge so I think line might be OK longer than the date.


----------



## TonyP

Yes, the important issue is the expiration date. Note that yeast should be stored in refrigerator or freezer. Bring the yeast to room temp. Before you work with it.


----------



## oldwhiskers

I have good luck keeping mine in the freezer. This is from Lalvin's site:



> You are right; we had stated in our old technical data sheet that dry
> yeast should not be frozen. However in the last 3 years we had a project
> running to optimize storage conditions for dried yeast. We stored several
> lots of vacuum packed dried yeast at room temperature, in a refrigerator
> and in a freezer and determined viability, vitality and fermentation
> performance every 3 month for two years. The results indicated that freezing
> the yeast does not harm the yeast but is even better than storing the yeast
> at room temperature. BUT for all storage temperatures it is very important
> that the yeast is still vacuum sealed. Air/oxygen is doing more damage to the
> yeast than any difference in storage temperature.


----------



## Luc

I have stored yeast in the fridge for more as 2 year without any problems.

But just to make sure: Always make a yeast starter:
http://www.wijnmaker.blogspot.nl/2007/08/gist-starter-yeast-starter.html

Luc


----------



## Runningwolf

I also keep mine in the freezer and always use a yeast starter as Luc mentions.


----------



## Redskins

Thanks everyone, they came in the mail last night and the expiration isnt until 2015.


----------



## reefman

Speaking of Lalvin EC 1118, what is the temperature range for this yeast to be active. I posted this question elsewhere, because I have a batch of Candy Cane that stopped fermenting at 1.100.
My room temp. has been 61-62 f for about two months, and my CC batch stopped about a month ago.


----------



## oldwhiskers

Check the link below for the yeast characteristics.

http://www.lallemandwine.us/products/yeast_chart.php


----------



## cpfan

reefman said:


> Speaking of Lalvin EC 1118, what is the temperature range for this yeast to be active. I posted this question elsewhere, because I have a batch of Candy Cane that stopped fermenting at 1.100.
> My room temp. has been 61-62 f for about two months, and my CC batch stopped about a month ago.


 
61-62F is pretty low, but I believe that EC-1118 will continue fermenting, but probably very slowly.

BTW, if it has stopped at 1.100, what did it start at? Most wines *start below* 1.100.

Steve


----------



## jswordy

I've had yeast that was 18 months old, and I'm a sprinkler, and never had trouble. I keep it in the fridge.


----------



## reefman

sorry, that was a typo. It stopped at 1.010...started at 1.080


----------



## reefman

oldwhiskers said:


> Check the link below for the yeast characteristics.
> 
> http://www.lallemandwine.us/products/yeast_chart.php


Thanks,
That helps. At least the yeast will ferment down to 50F


----------



## ShtWine

You really don't need to do a starter with freeze dried yeast, Lalvin rec's it, but I dont think red star does...

http://www.lalvinyeast.com/faq.asp

Red Star Bakers Yeast:
It is not necessary to dissolve the dry yeast before using it. Some bakers like to do this, because it gives the yeast a "good start" - the yeast feeds on the sugar allowing it to become very active 

http://www.redstaryeast.com/tips-troubleshooting/frequently-asked-questions

Red Star Wine Yeast (FAQ under condstruction)

http://www.fermentis.com/


----------

